# El dosing info problem



## Mrmikey (13 Apr 2011)

Hi I have refered to clives el dosing tutorial and have a problem.
All the numbers seem to have been replaced by letters with accents above them. 
Could some spell out the dosing for me...e.g two spoons of x , one and a quarter ....
I think it must be a browser proplem. 

Would be really helpful espically for my traces


----------



## Mrmikey (13 Apr 2011)

this is the problem better if i just showed you.

sunday â€“ 50% or more Water Change then dose [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [Â½ teaspoon MgSO4]
Monday â€“ 1/16 teaspoon CSM+B
Tuesday - [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [Â½ teaspoon MgSO4]
Wednesday - 1/16 teaspoon CSM+B
Thursday - [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [Â½ teaspoon MgSO4]
Friday â€“ Rest
Saturday - Rest

1 month = 4 Weeks
3 doses of NPK per week
Therefore there are 12 doses of NPK per month.
Multiply a single dose teaspoon value by 12 => [3/16 tsp KNO3]*12 = 2 Â¼ tsp KNO3
[1/16 tsp KH2PO4]*12 = Â¾ tsp KH2PO4
[1/2 tsp MgSO4]*12 = 6 tsp MgSO4
Add these to 600ml of tap or distilled water

Always separate the CSM+B from the NPK because it has a tendency to react with the phosphate. You can dose the CSM+B as a powder or if it more convenient add 8 * 1/16 tsp => Â½ teaspoon to 200 ml of water and dose 25 ml two times per week.
Naturally, the mixture scales in the same way. If the tank is twice as large than you would add twice as much powder to you 600ml of water and so on.
I have also been asked â€œWhat is a teaspoon?â€ â€œDo I use a heaping teaspoon or a level teaspoon?â€ The answer: It just doesnâ€™t matter. Just be consistent so that if you need to make adjustments to the dosing (either up or down) you will be able to do it logically.


----------



## Nelson (13 Apr 2011)

Sunday – 50% or more Water Change then dose [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [½ teaspoon MgSO4]
 Monday – 1/16 teaspoon CSM+B
 Tuesday - [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [½ teaspoon MgSO4]
 Wednesday - 1/16 teaspoon CSM+B
 Thursday - [3/16 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [½ teaspoon MgSO4]
 Friday – Rest
 Saturday - Rest

NPK (Nitrogen + Phosphorus + Potassium) Mixture for 20 Gallon Tank
 1 month = 4 Weeks
 3 doses of NPK per week
 Therefore there are 12 doses of NPK per month
 Multiply a single dose teaspoon value by 12 => [3/16 tsp KNO3]*12 = 2 ¼ tsp KNO3
 [1/16 tsp KH2PO4]*12 = ¾ tsp KH2PO4
 [1/2 tsp MgSO4]*12 = 6 tsp MgSO4
 Add these to 600ml of tap or distilled water

Now this mixture must serve 12 doses so each dose is 600ml/12 = 50ml
 This makes life easier because you need only dose 50ml of this NPK solution 3 times per week.

Always separate the CSM+B from the NPK because it has a tendency to react with the phosphate. You can dose the CSM+B as a powder or if it more convenient add 8 * 1/16 tsp => ½ teaspoon to 200 ml of water and dose 25 ml two times per week.

Naturally, the mixture scales in the same way. If the tank is twice as large than you would add twice as much powder to you 600ml of water and so on. I have also been asked “What is a teaspoon?” “Do I use a heaping teaspoon or a level teaspoon?” The answer: It just doesn’t matter. Just be consistent so that if you need to make adjustments to the dosing (either up or down) you will be able to do it logically.


----------



## Mrmikey (13 Apr 2011)

cheers nelson, nice one for that


----------

